# Highland Embroidery Machines



## SoCalShirts (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone using the 15 needle Highland machines from MESA? There were a view poor reviews on the forum but they are a few years old. Thinking about buying two but wanted to see if anyone had any experience with them. Thanks! Ralf


----------



## twinkey121 (Apr 7, 2009)

I've had one now for a little over a year and not one minute of down time.. Keep it clean and oiled and it should serve you well.. 
Mike Garner is who I bought mine from easy to deal with..


----------



## comingforhelp (Apr 23, 2014)

a single-head machine with 7 inch touch screen panel? 

It is made in China.

The reasonable price for a brand new model is supposed to be 8500-9500 dollars. Pay much more attention on backup service because it is a Chinese machine. Parts replacements, training courses, troubleshooting, etc. 

Regards
Khan


----------

